# anyone ever hear of Steel Seal???



## markgum (Mar 21, 2010)

My son's recently purchased car blew a head gasket,  havn't gotten the tags for it yet. The shop we took it to said it would be at least $1727.00 unless the head is cracked, then it will be more.
Searching around the net found this 'goop'  called Steel Seal. Just curious if anyone has tried it. 
the web site:
http://www.steelseal.com/

Yes, it would be best to get it fixed, but money is beyond tight right now. 
thanks.


----------



## snyiper (Mar 21, 2010)

Dunno could be worth a try


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't know about Steel Seal. But Autozone sells some stuff made by BARS called Head Gasket Repair. It actually works very well if it's just the gasket. The cost is around $25.00. Granted it's not a permanent fix but will work for a while.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 21, 2010)

We used to make our own gaskets in auto shop using regular lined paper from our notebooks.  Rebuilding engines was what the class was all about, but we could not rebuild them with new parts because the school did not have the funds.  We'd completely tear down an engine, clean everything and then put it all back together, often times the gaskets would be all rotted, because the engines were donated from a scrap yard.  Then we'd fire them up and they ran fine with paper gaskets.  I'm sure the gaskets wouldn't last very long, but certainly long enough drive a few hours.  It was pretty cool.

If you are thinking about just basically caulking the head..that's not going to last hardly any time.  An actual head gasket is not very expensive to buy.  If you have the repair manual and a torque wrench, you can fix the car for probably less than $100...assuming it's just a head gasket.  At least if you screw it up or that isn't all the issue, you wouldnt' be out that much money, just many hours of time.


----------



## AlexL (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Mark, this is from my dad. alex


>>...found this 'goop'  called Steel Seal...

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Although this "may" be a temporary fix. (VERY temporary) it will cost you more in the long run due to radiator and heater core damage. There are some products on the market that can do a pretty good job of sealing a cracked block, but these are rarely available to the general public.

One option is to turn this into a lesson and you and your son fix it together. A head gasket kit is not that expensive and typically includes all the other gaskets and seals you need to complete the job. If you give me specifics on the vehicle (year, make, model, engine and VIN) I could PDF the R&R instructions for you.

George Lesniak
Technical Research & Development Manager
CARQUEST Technical Institute


----------



## glen r (Mar 21, 2010)

If you are at all mechanically inclined get yourself a repair manual, a new head gasket and go at it.  You have to mark the locations of dots on the gears on the camshaft gear and crankshaft so that you put it together right.  Have the head checked for cracks and if no cracks clean everything and replace the gasket and reconnect everything else - manifolds, electrical sensors, etc.  Once together try and start and it it doesn't start have it towed to a repair shop as the time and effort required to reset thing properly is much less than the total time to replace the gasket.  Been there done that and it was considerbly cheaper.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh for the days of the small block! Replacing a head casket was an hour job.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 21, 2010)

Mark, nearly all that seal it stuff will end up causing more problems than they fix. They pretty much patch it up long enough to get it somewhere to be fixed. and as pointed out above they then have to replace the radiator and heater core.
I add another vote to getting a Chilton or Haynes guide and having a father son moment. Heck with a guide even I can do a head gasket, but you will need a torque wrench to get it back on and pay attention to how the bolts are tightened down, do them in order and all that. the head relies on very tight tolerances. It also needs to come up to full operating temp for the gasket to finally seal right so don't freak out if it is not all looking fine and dandy when you first start it. that is the two things I remember most about doing the gaskets i have done before. getting all the parts out of your way so you can even get to the head gasket is most of the work. Most of that $1700 quote is for the mechanics time not the cost of parts. Sort of helps you realize how $30 in pen parts becomes a $150 pen


----------



## skiprat (Mar 21, 2010)

Also consider the fact that you have recently got it....
...I wonder why the previous owner sold it?

That poor motor and all the coolant sytem could already be full of that junk.

Pull out the dipstick and look under the oil filler cap. If the oil is a  dirty milky colour then you are in for a big bill.

I'd be asking the previous owner some harsh questions. That is for too much of a coincedance.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Mar 21, 2010)

to keep things simple i will add " there is no such thing as a 'mechanic in a can'"


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 21, 2010)

Whether or not you have some mechanical ability, a head gasket is a major job to do in the garage. Especially if it's a V-6, V-8, or twin overhead cams. I do them quite frequently in my garage but I was a mechanic for 12 years. The last thing you want to do is get it halfway apart and them realize OH S#@T, what did I get myself into.


----------



## markgum (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks everyone.  Since my mechanic ability is pretty much limited to finding a jiffy lube on the web for an oil change, guess, it will have to wait.  Meanwhile, my son is still looking for work and will call a few places tomorrow and see if we can find a cheaper place to get the work done.  I guess, I will have to pick up a 2nd job somewhere..  Cars are EXPENSIVE....


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 21, 2010)

Check with your local high school or Technical school . Some have Auto Shop and you might be able to get the work done there for the price of parts . It might take a little longer but they usually do good work (the teachers make sure of it) .
I do agree about doing it as a father son project , but it depends on what kind of car it is . There are enough you tube videos and how to books on the subject . Take notes as you disassemble the motor and just reverse the order putting it back together . It's not really that hard but it is allot of work .


----------

